# Weeding Tools



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where I can get the type of weding tool which has a sharp curved hook on the end. 
I love them,but can't remember where I brought it. Help!!!!!!!

Looks like this!!! 

View attachment 3864


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

looks like a dental pic.


----------



## awksc (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls has a similar product called "easy weeder" they are around $15.00


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

I saw a video at YouTube of a guy weeding with a similar tool and looked prety fast. 
Sory, I can't help you finding one but I will start looking fore one myself, then I will share the supplier


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks Aaron


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

imprintables also carries those tools too.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Yups Imprintables has those... they are great for weeding shirt vinyl..
I prefer the straight pin weeders for sign vinyl..


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I dislike both of those types of weeders....I like to use the needle tip tweezers. I only use the dental pick thingy for thermoflex or spectracut. Even with the thermoflex I can get away with my tweezers. I have to wear a leather thimble on my middle finger when I use the pick.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Robin said:


> I dislike both of those types of weeders....I like to use the needle tip tweezers. I only use the dental pick thingy for thermoflex or spectracut. Even with the thermoflex I can get away with my tweezers. I have to wear a leather thimble on my middle finger when I use the pick.


I think its one of those what ever you get used to.. i do have tweezers but i can weed as fast with them ..
I am really speedy with the pick


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I use an exacto knife for all my weeding.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

the pick just hurts.......but I think I hold it too tight


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I like those. I got mine from imprintableswith my cutter.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

i cant use the pick pictured in post one with the way i weed sign vinyl. ...with thatt curved in.. it slows me down and the handle is way to skinny.. .. I dont hold the pick hard.. so it dont hurt my fingers. But i am a speed weeder lol


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

theteeshop said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get the type of weding tool which has a sharp curved hook on the end.
> I love them,but can't remember where I brought it. Help!!!!!!!
> 
> Looks like this!!!
> ...


u know what. i just pick up a 5 pack from harbour frieght tools, they also has the pointed tweezers with magnify glass too. then they a 5 pack pointed tweezers different sizes. check them out hope it help. oh i was only out of 10.00 literally.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I use the sharp point tweezers,, I have a straight pick awl also but I don't seem to use it very often,, so I guess use what is comfortable to you.


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for all your help!!!!!!!!
Imprintables and Habor Tools , here I come!!!!


----------



## speedneeds (Feb 22, 2007)

I use the same style only the ones I buy has another curved pick on the opposite end. I purchase mine at place called Workshop Tools. They have an online store but not sure if the picks are on there. I usually buy 4 or 5 at a time when I go to their retail location. The last ones I bought was not angled exactly right but a little bending and they fit my hand good.


----------



## tnwalkinghorse (Feb 28, 2008)

I have both the weeding tools (pick and the needle point tweezers) if anyone is interested. I bought a bunch of extras and don't have need for all of them. Let me know and I can post on ebay.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

If you got big hands...and thick fingers...only the Stahl's EZ WEEDER will be comfortable...the ones from Imprintables are too skiiny......EZ WEEDERS are pricey....but man they are Cadillacs!....we got about 10 of them laying everywhere...LOL


----------



## shemauprinting (Jun 5, 2007)

Do does tools have the ability to cut as well or are they the same as a dental pick


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

STAHLS EZ-WEEDER
AUD$42.00 + tax, here in Aust 

I don't mind paying a bit extra for quality, but that is just gouging, in my book.

This is a bit better 
Dental picks are also used in the hobby and craft industry. Picking, probing, and used for many small projects.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ez seeder from stalls is a great tool. Beemer using them for years.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

well my wife is a dental hygenist so i have never paid for a pic . but they hurt my hand too so i went to staples and got some of those soft rubber things that they put on pencils for little kids to write with and it solved it. they are soft and easy on the piggies to hold on to. dental offices go thru picks pretty quick so next time your getting your teeth cleaned (nothing like good oral hygene) ask her for a few old ones. i'm sure she would hook you up if she has extra's.


----------



## jvbadart (Aug 7, 2006)

Easy, quick, cheap thread seam rippers from the dollar store. Works great and cheap and easy to replace if they get dull or lost.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Got a pack dental picks (3) from the local pharmacy (cvs, rite aide etc) for $5. Works just fine.

Frank


----------



## wwhitman (Aug 26, 2012)

Harbor Freight has a set of six picks for $3.99


----------

